
Ask HN: Finding a comment on learning Node/JS - veritas3241
Apologies if this is an improper format for asking this. I&#x27;m looking for a comment I believe came from HN from some time in the past few days and all of my searching has come up with nothing.<p>The commenter discussed learning JavaScript but at some point they hit a wall when they got to Node. Then they described a website that had simple examples of web apps that you could learn and play with. I believe the commenter said you could fork them, build your own, and slowly build up complexity. Towards the end of it they said they were starting to grok the intricacies of Node.js better. I believe one of the examples was a twitter bot (or maybe a clone) that you could build.<p>I&#x27;m looking for that website the commenter linked to. I&#x27;ve searched through my history for the past week on and off Hacker News and I just can&#x27;t find it. I&#x27;d love to find the comment again but I&#x27;d be very happy for the website the commenter was talking about.<p>Thanks!
======
veritas3241
So I feel like an idiot, but I figured out what I was looking for. It was an
article in my print edition of Wired about the website Glitch[0].

[0][https://glitch.com/](https://glitch.com/)

------
jamesdftx
Hello veritas, It might have replicated to the HN data set on Google Big Query
[1]. Perhaps that might help?

[1] [https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-data/hacker-
news](https://cloud.google.com/bigquery/public-data/hacker-news)

~~~
veritas3241
I'll check it out. Thank you!

